# Empty containers??



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

ok I'm new and would like to know where every buys their empty honey bottles / containers from?
Have looked locally with no luck.So i figure i will have to order from some place like mann lake or better bee.

cheaper the better...ha,ha


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Local helps because of shipping. I buy bottles here and there. The fancy "muth" bottles from Brushy Mt. A lot of sqeeze bottles and such from Mann Lake. It depends on the cost counting shipping. I put some in pint canning jars. I like to have some variety. Some people want a fancy bottle. Some want something homey looking. Some just want larger simple bottles for less cost per pound.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I use pint and quart canning jars from Wal-mart as my baseline, anything more expensive or cheaper gets figured into the cost.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

You will have to "feel" out the market in your aera most of my custmers buy in Qt. canning jars ( Big Lots ) $5.99 doz. last year I think I have sold 4 pints in 5 years and we use the Angel bottles they sell good at Christmas.


----------

